# Cobwebs!?



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok, obviously it's not cobwebs, but that's what it LOOKS like. I just noticed it this morning, these web-like strands on the roots of my anubias and the stems of my bacopa. Fish are doing fine, as are the shrimp. I just did a 25% water change three days ago.

Any idea what's going on, and how to fix it?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

sounds like fungi or mold or something..


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

thread algae?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hm. Check ammonia levels? Maybe there's a spike? Possible if you have new fish.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmm.. the newest fish came in over a week ago.

This is the best picture I could get.. it's those really thin horizontal strands..


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Is that clover growing in your tank?


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

sunshine_1965 said:


> Is that clover growing in your tank?


It's marsilea quadrifolia.. I saw it in a LFS and just had to have it, the leaves have an incredible iridescent shine.. but I don't have the right parameters for it to do well and had to get rid of 98% of it. These stems an a couple other are all that have survived so far.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it a low light plant? I like the looks of it.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

No, it's med-high light.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

covertune said:


> Ok, obviously it's not cobwebs, but that's what it LOOKS like. I just noticed it this morning, these web-like strands on the roots of my anubias and the stems of my bacopa. Fish are doing fine, as are the shrimp. I just did a 25% water change three days ago.
> 
> Any idea what's going on, and how to fix it?


If I see something like that in my tank I would remove them by hand, clean the glass, then water change.


----------

